# 2021 Trek Rail 9.8 XT and I tore it aprat and rebuilt it better



## RICHIEFROMBOSTON (Mar 26, 2021)

Ok bought a trek rail 2021 9.8XT drove 1000 miles roundtrip to get, brought it home road couple times and did not dig the SLX brakes or XT shifting, I have a 2021 Bulls Copperhead and its has same bosch motor XTR throughout and I wanted trek to be XTR Soooooooooooooo Pulled it all apart in my kitchen Put XTR 4clamper Brakes Xtr shifter Derailleur 10-51 t XTR cassette Got a Reverb stealth dropper BUT decided not to go hydraulic and replaced Bontrager dropper post cable with jagwire and wolftooth trigger and then yanked the pro line 30 ally rims and replaced with raceface next 31's with Vault hubs and Schwable big betty's fr/rear. also xtr 203mm rotors and finally raceface atlas pedals and a raceface next carbon bar with 35mm rise If i can score carbon arms I will. She is done my friends and the copperhead is for sale


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

😳😳😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

Sweet bike!!!!! I am looking into the Trek Rail as my first EBike... My Wife would kill me if did any bike upgrade / changes in the kitchen lol..


----------



## RICHIEFROMBOSTON (Mar 26, 2021)

Northstar01 said:


> Sweet bike!!!!! I am looking into the Trek Rail as my first EBike... My Wife would kill me if did any bike upgrade / changes in the kitchen lol..


I started with a Bulls Estream evo am4 then a bulls copperhead evo am 4 then the rail the trek rail is the sickest ebike Ive ever ridden. Buy one even the rail 5 dosent need to be carbon.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

How ironic - beautiful blinged out bike with a kickstand mount! I wish I had one on mine (no kidding)


----------



## RICHIEFROMBOSTON (Mar 26, 2021)

Jack7782 said:


> How ironic - beautiful blinged out bike with a kickstand mount! I wish I had one on mine (no kidding)


Dude I had no idea that was a KS mount, good call Just cant imagine adding one. Would love one but would rip it off no doubt .


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RICHIEFROMBOSTON said:


> Dude I had no idea that was a KS mount, good call Just cant imagine adding one. Would love one but would rip it off no doubt .


I would mount it when visiting resort towns like CB that do not allow you on their trails etc.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Y'all sure that's a kickstand mount? It looks like it could also be a place for mounting the speed sensor. 

I can't imagine Trek incorporating a kickstand mount into the frame for a Rail, but maybe they did....


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ebike approved!
=sParty


----------

